# Salty sailor



## nframe (Mar 14, 2015)

I have read a few times how much some people like this fragrance from Day Star so I thought that I would try it.  It is true that it gives a lovely smell to the finished soap but, what an acceleration!  It is the Ferrari of fragrances!  It is quite impossible to do any swirls or anything else in fact.  Have others experienced this too?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Mar 14, 2015)

Water scents are notorious for this. I have  bb salty mariner and it supposedly does the same thing. I recently got a small sample of salty sailor, and I think I like it a little more (smells more subdued than mariner). 

When I used salty mariner, I mixed it with a water scent that doesn't accelerate, ocean breeze by AH/RE. The results were a notorious accelerator didn't accelerate when mixed with a behaving fo. It also made for an awesome blended scent!

All in all, yes, these salty scents will A like mad on you. Soap at lower temps and mix the fo in last after coloring to help when wanting a swirl.


----------



## KristaY (Mar 14, 2015)

I haven't used the one from Day Star but Salty Mariner from BB moves like lightening. I was expecting it plus I used it to scent 100% CO laundry soap so I didn't care it was ugly. Went through gel and became HARD in 3 hours so I quickly unmolded and cut. Grated it at 6 hours. If I had waited any longer I might have broken my knife and salad shooter, lol. So ya, I'm always a bit more anxious when I use water scents as they generally have a rep for major accel.


----------



## lsg (Mar 14, 2015)

You might try this essential oil combo:  3 parts bergamot, 2 parts eucalyptus, 1 part lavender, 9 parts lemon.


----------



## newbie (Mar 14, 2015)

It's not impossible to swirl that fragrance; it's just tricky. This soap is made with Salty Sailor or Salty Mariner but I used a small amount of the FO (it's pretty strong and holds well so you don't need a full 5%) and mixed with an FO that is know to slow trace or at least not accelerate. Requires a little experimentation with small batches to find what level of FO and what mix you like but it can be worth it. I used 6 colors for this soap and the FO mix was added to the oils. Soaped cool-cold.


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 14, 2015)

I make a salt bar with it and mixed with my salt first and added at trace it was pretty easy to mix and pour.


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 14, 2015)

I just used salty sailor from Daystar for the first time, but in a shaving soap. So between the KOH/NaOH mix and HP, I couldn't tell you if it accelerates. But I'm trying to figure out what the fuss is about. It's ok, but I like the other mixes that I did better. One was eucalyptus/peppermint EO, one cedar/fir EO, and one is bay rum EO with BBs tobacco bay leaf. Compared to those I find the salty sailor not bad, but I have no urge to keep smelling it like the others.


----------



## KristaY (Mar 14, 2015)

jules92207 said:


> I make a salt bar with it and mixed with my salt first and added at trace it was pretty easy to mix and pour.


 
Good to know, Jules! I've been thinking of using it in a salt bar but was worried between the FO and the salt I wouldn't be able to get into the molds in time. Did you use a loaf/slab or individual cavities? I always use my 12 bar cavity molds for salt. Will I have time?


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 14, 2015)

I've actually done both. I like my individual cavity molds best for salt bars and I felt there was plenty of time to fill them, but I don't know if putting the fragrance in my salt first helps or not. It seems to though.

I do love that fragrance.


----------



## nframe (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank you all for your comments.  I think I will stick with EOs...


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 15, 2015)

All these eo blends do sound awesome!!!


----------



## nframe (Mar 19, 2015)

lsg said:


> You might try this essential oil combo:  3 parts bergamot, 2 parts eucalyptus, 1 part lavender, 9 parts lemon.



I tried this blend and it smells great.  I love it.  Moreover, it did not cause any acceleration!  Thank you so much.


----------



## lsg (Mar 19, 2015)

You are welcome.  I found it somewhere on the Internet, so I can't take credit for it.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm late to the party but Daystar's Salty Sailor is one of my all-time faves. All of my family members and friends love it, too. I've dubbed it 'Cape Cod in a bottle' because it reminds me of the beaches near where I grew up.

It's a fast mover for me @ .7 oz. ppo, but I've always been able to stay one step ahead of it.

To make it move slower, I've recently found that cutting the usage rate down to .5 oz. ppo is quite helpful- and the scent still comes through strong and sticks around forever.

My favorite way of making my Salty Sailor soap is to color it with one solid color (either blue or blue-green) and place sea shell embeds on top. 

As an aside, one of the swirling techniques that I like to do with fast movers lately is to split my batter up into two portions. One portion is either 3/4ths or 2/3rds worth of my batter, and the other is either 1/4th or 1/3rd worth....

I scent the larger portion with _all _of my scent amount and I use only one solid color in it (although I sometimes add in a bit of colorful soap flakes, too). I get that portion poured into the mold quickly, before it sets up on me. 

Then, with the smaller, unscented, very slow moving portion- I further divide it into even smaller portions and color each portion with different colors. Then I do a fancy swirl on top of my by now set-up soap. Here are the end-results of one of these batches (Twilight Woods from Peaks):






Sure, the swirl is only on the top face, but it's a great way of swirling otherwise impossible scents while still being able to have the soap come out looking great.


IrishLass


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 20, 2015)

Gorgeous, IrishLass! And I am a big fan of the fragrance too. Last time I ordered she was still out though so I had to get bb's salty mariner instead. Its so similar though I don't mind.


----------



## not_ally (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks, Irish Lass, I had pretty much reconciled myself to using fast accelerators in MP/B&B, this is much better.


----------



## newbie (Mar 22, 2015)

IrishLass, I just made an FO combo you have mentioned, but with a substitution. I mixed Ahoy Matey, Lime and Tuberose although not in the same proportions you have given, and holy mackerel, does that smell good! Thank you for sharing that sort of combination. I may put a combo of Ahoy Matey, Tuberose and ORange Peel in a baggie to see if I like that as well. Much appreciated!


----------



## handavaka (Mar 31, 2015)

IrishLass....VERY beautiful soap!


----------



## not_ally (Mar 31, 2015)

IL, you have inspired me.  I have some DS Salty Sailor and have been afraid to try it b/c of the acceleration, but am going to try using your method and doing a mica oil swirl, see, eg:  https://sironasprings.wordpress.com/2014/01/22/easy-does-it/

I am sure mine will not come out looking like hers, but you have to start somewhere!


----------

